# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Ad-free version for members

## Dave A

I don't know how much the adverts bug regular members here. If there is enough interest, I'll develop an ad-free skin.

I'd probably have to set some sort of qualifying criterium, like participation or something. But before I explore it in depth, could I have some idea of the interest level.

----------


## IanF

Dave the Ads don't bug me at all and maybe I need a volvo at prime -5%. So if it helps with the costs leave them.

----------


## kernel32

I don't mind the ads either.  It would be nice if more people registered though.  There's always loads more guests than authenticated users.

I have switched to the "Lite" version of the theme, and I've seen a remarkable speed increase browsing the site.  Well done Dave!

----------


## Chatmaster

Nope, don't mind either, especially if it helps keeping the forum around.  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the feedback so far. For those who haven't commented yet, keep them coming. This is one of those times where feedback really helps.



> I have switched to the "Lite" version of the theme, and I've seen a remarkable speed increase browsing the site.  Well done Dave!


Amazing, isn't it. And I've still got 7 hits left to clean out too. But that involves a bit of graphics work which I'll have to get to later.

----------


## daveob

Also don't mind the ads. To be honest, I rarely even notice them, not to mention reading them.

I'm much more interested in the content of the posts from the great pools of knowledge and experience of the users.

----------


## Marq

Don't really notice them so I wouldn't worry about spending time on new skin. 

Lets rather spend the time talking about more important stuff like world domination.

----------


## Dave A

I think I detect a trend  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks again, everyone. It's quite reassuring. The amount of b*tching I've seen elsewhere about ads had me wondering... 

Obviously we've got the mix right. Now just to get on top of the world domination stuff  :Big Grin: 

PS - Finished the lite version now. I feel quite proud of it...

----------


## bullfrog

Agreed - Leave the ads. As long as there aren't ads that look like posts, like after the 3rd post, like I've seen on other forums, I'm happy  :Smile:

----------


## IanF

> PS - Finished the lite version now. I feel quite proud of it...


Dave the lite version is great thanks :Kissing2:

----------


## Dave A

> As long as there aren't ads that look like posts, like after the 3rd post, like I've seen on other forums, I'm happy


Not going to happen here, that's for sure. Not even for guests only. That particular ad location is in the middle of content and irritates me too.

----------

